# Raffle Tickets



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello, Everybody. I am selling raffle tickets for a new, never fired Ruger LCRx in .38 Special.

I have this listed on KSL as well, for however long they let me keep it there.

Information about the pistol can be found here:

http://www.ruger.com/products/lcrx/models.html

There are only 100 tickets being sold and every penny of the ticket sales is going towards a good cause.

You see, last month, I learned that my ex- has been abusing my kids. CPS has gotten involved, I have a strong protective order in place, and my attorney says we have a good case to push through a change of custody. Things were bad enough that I'm pressing charges and want to see her and her boyfriend in prison over it. The only problem is that the finances are coming together too slowly. I have 4 weeks to come up with $3,000 and 4 months to come up with another $7,000. I'm putting up every penny I can and trying to borrow the money from friends and family, but you know how that is. It's never enough and everybody else has their own crap to deal with.

Please, as a father, I'm asking for your help to raise some of the funds to keep my kids safe. If this goes well, I will raffle off an AR-15 next. I'm only doing 100 tickets, so every ticket you buy gives you another 1% chance of winning. Those are better odds than you get from the gun shows...

If you are not interested in the raffle, but still would like to help, here is the link to the GoFundMe my wife has set up.

https://www.gofundme.com/fightingtoothandnail


----------

